# Melanochromis Chipokae or Auratus ??? what's the difference



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi.

I have one fish, but I am not sure about its specific type.
I think is a female Melanochromis Auratus... BUT it could be a Melanochromis chipokae !
They are very similar.
Well, my fish has her back fin in two color, the half down is yellow and the uper half is black, I was looking the profiles and pictures, it is look like an Auratus, she is small, aprox 1.5 to 2 in.
As I saw in pictures, Chipokaes feamles has the ALL back fin totally black ... this is a good sign in order to identify these species?

My question is: This apreciation is correct? or maybe there is a better way to identify these two types of cichlids ?

I just want to be sure, somebody with the same experience?

Thank you


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Different tail patterns.

.


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah!

But I would like to know about those differences...


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Auratus









Chipokae


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you !

SO mine is Auratus.

But we are talking about a female right?
Mine is 1.5 to 2 inches... I think is a juvenile female or MAYBE it could be a juvenile male?
The have the same patern when they are young ?

Thank you


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

There are actually 6 species that look somewhat similar. M. auratus, M. chipokae, M. dialeptos, M. auratus enlongate, M. simulans, and M. vermivorus.

But, if your fish has the distinct two color tail with solid yellow lower and spotted whitish upper it is an M. auratus. None of the others have much distinction in the halves, M. auratus enlongate and M. dialeptos have a little bit of bi-coloration in the tail but not as distinct as M. auratus, and their overall yellow coloring appears more silverish.


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for your response...

But I am still wondering if mine is a Female or this pattern is common to juveniles (M & F).

Best Regards


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

That pattern is commone for juvie males and females. The males will turn almost solid black once they mature so you will know for sure before long if the color starts to change.


----------

